# Best looking 155/80/13's (Radials)



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Who do you guys prefer?

I have always like the Cooper Tire Company, with the Trendsetter, but I would like to see some other manufacturers.

Post your pics (all brand 155/80/13 ww) 

Thanks


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Not the best looking but i've never had any problems with these.

Cornell all season 155/80 13. $19.99 each at Pep Boys


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The Hercs were pretty nice. I'm getting some Firestones this week so I'll post some pics.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 23 2008, 11:51 PM~10933880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are pretty good looking for a radial


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jun 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10939293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those are ugly. The Hercs I have are way nicer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 24 2008, 08:12 AM~10938622
> *The Hercs were pretty nice.  I'm getting some Firestones this week so I'll post some pics.
> *


I thinking of picking up some Firestones myself.

ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE COOPER TRENDSETTERS IN 155/80/13 WW?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2008, 04:31 PM~10942688
> *I thinking of picking up some Firestones myself.
> 
> ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE COOPER TRENDSETTERS IN 155/80/13 WW?
> *


 yes, BRB...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2008, 04:31 PM~10942688
> *I thinking of picking up some Firestones myself.
> 
> ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE COOPER TRENDSETTERS IN 155/80/13 WW?
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 24 2008, 07:43 PM~10942735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cornell's those aren't bad looking...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 24 2008, 11:36 AM~10939375
> *Damn, those are ugly.  The Hercs I have are way nicer.
> *


x2 must be the ugly maternal twin. lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 24 2008, 10:36 AM~10939375
> *Damn, those are ugly.  The Hercs I have are way nicer.
> *


x2 i love my hercs but mine have a differnt tread and i got the fat ww


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

My favorite radial if I can't run OG 5.20's.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I PERFER THE HANKOOKS THE WW IS 5/8 VESUS 1/2 + THE TREAD LOOKS WAY BETTER


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*fr380s all the way.*


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 10:46 PM~10952470
> *fr380s all the way.
> *


I'm getting 4 fresh ones mounted as we speak.


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs+Jun 24 2008, 08:24 AM~10939293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 26 2008, 05:53 AM~10954376
> *I'm getting 4 fresh ones mounted as we speak.
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 25 2008, 12:12 AM~10945325
> *My favorite radial if I can't run OG 5.20's.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE THEY?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HANKOOKS


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 26 2008, 07:28 AM~10954761
> *WHAT ARE THEY?
> *


Remington's


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 26 2008, 11:53 AM~10955417
> *Remington's
> *


Where do you buy them? I haven't found any around here. Cornell and Firestone are easy. Everything else is tough...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 26 2008, 10:17 AM~10955568
> *Where do you buy them?  I haven't found any around here.  Cornell and Firestone are easy.  Everything else is tough...
> *


They are discontinued but they are still out there. I bought mine from Carroll's Tires. Cash and carry. Alot of places won't sell unless you have them mounted there. The company I work for had an account so they gave me a break. I bought the piss out of them for a later date. I'm a whore and I am keeping them for a rainy day. I'm hoping I'll never run out but it's not very realistic at the rate tires wear on a lowrider.


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 26 2008, 01:02 PM~10956960
> *They are discontinued but they are still out there. I bought mine from Carroll's Tires. Cash and carry. Alot of places won't sell unless you have them mounted there. The company I work for had an account so they gave me a break. I bought the piss out of them for a later date. I'm a whore and I am keeping them for a rainy  day. I'm hoping I'll never run out but it's not very realistic at the rate tires wear on a lowrider.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy fuck balls. how much??


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 26 2008, 02:25 PM~10957577
> *:0  holy fuck balls. how much??
> *


Sorry, they're not for sale. If I find any more I'll post the location on here.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice collection! :0 I really like the tread pattern on those tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Freshly mounted Firestone FR380s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

No one rolls Cooper Trendsetters? 

I heard Dunlop produces a WW 155/80/13? any pics?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 01:35 PM~10964547
> *No one rolls Cooper Trendsetters?
> 
> I heard Dunlop produces a WW 155/80/13? any pics?
> *


I thought cooper trendsetters were discontinued a while back?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

155-80-13 Firestone Triumph serious II (2)

best 13 i ever bought, but i cant find anymore  

no pic sorry


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

tempest from ntb! :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Firestone 380's are the best in my opinion. The Mohave's from Discount tire arent bad either. 

Older set of Firestones (no longer available) on my 63SS


Firestone FR380's on my 63 ragtop


Mohaves on my 77 Lincoln


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 28 2008, 01:47 AM~10968055
> *I thought cooper trendsetters were discontinued a while back?
> *


They may have been, but they seem to be available online, I am looking locally for them right now. If they are I have better stock up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 28 2008, 01:24 AM~10967910
> *
> 
> *


Bfg's are nice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 28 2008, 12:45 PM~10969383
> *
> Firestone FR380's on my 63 ragtop
> 
> *


Damn I love those Roadstars.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

discontinued 155/80-13 remington maximums, the rasied style wide whites 

if al capone was into lowriding and still alive he'd rock these

gangsta... gangsta....  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Fresh Firestone FR380s


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Republic Ensign









Milestar MS75









Firestone FR380









Dean Alpha365









Mastercraft ASIV









Cooper TrendsetterSE (Cooper Tires plant is in Dayton OH :cheesy









General AmeriGS4S









You can find all these at Tire-Easy.com


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

fr380's are the best....closest thing to a 5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 04:18 PM~10971304
> *Bfg's are nice!
> *


They ride real good too..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 30 2008, 10:01 AM~10979241
> *Republic Ensign
> 
> 
> ...


FYI Tommy, DEAN tires is manufactured by Cooper Tire. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

Seth- Out of curiosity, let me know what you end up rolling with. I need to get a set of tires for my Zeniths. I thought the Coopers were discontinued a while ago. Can't find them out here anymore at least. uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Jul 1 2008, 01:34 AM~10986947
> *Seth-  Out of curiosity, let me know what you end up rolling with.  I need to get a set of tires for my Zeniths.    I thought the Coopers were discontinued a while ago.  Can't find them out here anymore at least.  uffin:
> *


Order them from Tire-Easy.com


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frosty+Jul 1 2008, 02:34 AM~10986947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. They currently only have (2) in stock.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2008, 08:48 AM~10987797
> *Will do.  I know you can buy a set for $173.99 + shipping right now off of eBay.
> Yup.  They currently only have (2) in stock.
> *


 :0 I just got FR380s for $26 each.


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

Sears Guardsmans ( I know that they are probably another brand, but don't know who)

A lot of starting fluid to get these to stretch!! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

lol lol lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Firestone FR380s is all i ride....


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2008, 07:31 PM~10942688
> *I thinking of picking up some Firestones myself.
> 
> ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE COOPER TRENDSETTERS IN 155/80/13 WW?
> *


not the best pics but it is what it is

and i can get these tires anytime if someone needs them local store always has them. they had a ton when i got these a month or so ago.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

gotta go with them champion lemans


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 2 2008, 09:36 PM~11000669
> *not the best pics but it is what it is
> 
> and i can get these tires anytime if someone needs them local store always has them. they had a ton when i got these a month or so ago.
> ...


HAMASH EACH?


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

sears dont look to bad 20bucks each cant complain


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 2 2008, 09:36 PM~11000669
> *not the best pics but it is what it is
> 
> and i can get these tires anytime if someone needs them local store always has them. they had a ton when i got these a month or so ago.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 07:43 PM~11049448
> *PM SENT
> *


returned my dear friend


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 9 2008, 09:01 PM~11050008
> *returned my dear friend
> *


Hook it up!!! New Danas coming home soon! :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

This thread died.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 01:56 PM~11064165
> *Hook it up!!! New Danas coming home soon!  :cheesy:
> *


im workin on it homie he has to call tommorrow he only has 20 tires left!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 23 2008, 06:21 PM~10935028
> *Not the best looking but i've never had any problems with these.
> 
> Cornell all season 155/80 13.  $19.99 each at Pep Boys
> ...


thems what I roll


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765+Jul 11 2008, 05:20 PM~11065688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


21.99 roun-heya.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice thread. I have a stock up pile in my attic of the FR380's. Keeps me from making trips to the tire store.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

SAME HERE.....GOT 5 LEFT....FR380'S ALL THE WAY.....


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 2 2008, 07:00 PM~11000853
> *gotta go with them champion lemans
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I roll, never had an issue.


----------



## Str82 (Jan 1, 2006)

how much are :

firestone 380

cooper premium sportways

bfg

...

i bought a set of hankook mileage plus II 175/70R14 with small whitewall for 250$ mounted...

want to ride different tires for my next set so how much are the "upper class" tires?


thanks..

i know that has nothing to do with the name of the topic but...TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 11 2008, 05:20 PM~11065688
> *im workin on it homie he has to call tommorrow he only has 20 tires left!!!!!!
> *


THANKS AGAIN BROTHER FOR THE HOOKUP ON THE COOPERS. I LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING THEM SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 06:53 PM~11086492
> *THANKS AGAIN BROTHER FOR THE HOOKUP ON THE COOPERS.  I LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING THEM SOON!  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 15 2008, 08:07 AM~11091790
> *no problem homie!!!!!
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

i just got quoted $37 ea. for the FR380's (155/80/13) in the Detroit area.....what is everyone else payin??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 17 2008, 02:53 PM~11112286
> *i just got quoted $37 ea. for the FR380's (155/80/13) in the Detroit area.....what is everyone else payin??
> *


That's about the nationally advertised going price for them.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

is anyone havin prob with f380 leakin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 17 2008, 04:51 PM~11113276
> *is anyone havin prob with f380 leakin
> *


Check ya Chinas, unless you picked up a nail along down that last road.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

so im still tryin to see what will look nicer on my car cookers or the firestone f380s


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11113541
> *Check ya Chinas, unless you picked up a nail along down that last road.
> *


that what i was thinkin chinas maybe the case


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 17 2008, 01:53 PM~11112286
> *i just got quoted $37 ea. for the FR380's (155/80/13) in the Detroit area.....what is everyone else payin??
> *


I got mine for $26 each at Firestone, with no advertised sale. IDK why they were so cheap... :dunno: ...But I'm not complaining. :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 18 2008, 05:50 AM~11118874
> *I got mine for $26 each at Firestone, with no advertised sale.  IDK why they were so cheap... :dunno:  ...But I'm not complaining. :biggrin:
> *



pick up 4 more for me homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 18 2008, 02:03 PM~11121129
> *pick up 4 more for me homie!  :biggrin:
> *


Gonna cost more than the difference to ship.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Weekend Bump


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11117140
> *so  im still tryin to  see  what  will  look  nicer  on  my car  cokers  or  the  firestone f380s
> *


cokers


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 10:54 PM~11129366
> *cokers
> *


x4


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11129366
> *cokers
> *


ALREADY GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11131450
> *ALREADY  GOT  IT    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 15 2008, 08:07 AM~11091790
> *no problem homie!!!!!
> *


you da man!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

got some kingstars on my d's yesterday. they look pretty damn nice. i don't wanna clean off the blue yet, i love that blue wall lol! :biggrin:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 28 2008, 09:54 PM~10972522
> *discontinued 155/80-13 remington maximums, the rasied style wide whites
> 
> if al capone was into lowriding and still alive he'd rock these
> ...



Anywhere at all I could get these? i have three new on some 13x7 chin0rz and want another to match... any ideas???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT from pg 19 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jun 24 2008, 10:12 PM~10945325
> *My favorite radial if I can't run OG 5.20's.
> 
> 
> ...


TIMES TWO, remingtons


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Not necessarily the best, but I liked these better than the Cornells I just put on.
These are Merit with a wide white on a 13x5.5


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mischief64 (Dec 7, 2004)

trendsetters :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 23 2008, 06:21 PM~10935028
> *Not the best looking but i've never had any problems with these.
> 
> Cornell all season 155/80 13.  $19.99 each at Pep Boys
> ...



I called my local pepboys and they said they didn't have the 175/70/14 with the white wall.


Who carrys the BFGs??


----------



## hossescrosses (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah man I'm lookin for BFG's too


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

???


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

i got my BFGS at my local sears.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

The only available white wall in 155/80/13 that they carry are BFGS and Remingtons.
They always have 6 in stock of each and if they run out the system automatically sends for more and is delivered by every thursday.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

and both go for the same price.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

remingtons? at sears?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fr380s are the shit :biggrin: looks closer to 520's that ive seen remingtons are nice if you can find them


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 09:37 AM~13640757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blurry picture. No brand. :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Apr 20 2009, 11:09 PM~13637599
> *i got my BFGS at my local sears.
> *


Well my sears sucks then,They told me they would have to order them.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 20 2009, 09:53 PM~13638207
> *remingtons? at sears?
> *


Um hum not the 1inch white wall.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

I'm running some walmart ones :biggrin: Marshalls or something

I cant find the fr380's here


----------



## luisturbog (Apr 20, 2009)

Pep boys had mine!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 28 2008, 11:45 AM~10969383
> *Firestone 380's are the best in my opinion. The Mohave's from Discount tire arent bad either.
> Firestone FR380's on my 63 ragtop
> 
> ...


GOING TO ROLL A SET OF FIRESTONE'S ON MY ROADSTER'S ALSO..... :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 23 2008, 02:51 PM~10933880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IVE ALWAYS LIKED THE WAY THESE LOOKED!!  

BAD PIC THOUGH


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Hankook


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 18 2008, 12:43 AM~11117140
> *so  im still tryin to  see  what  will  look  nicer  on  my car  cookers  or  the  firestone f380s
> *


THEM FIRESTONES THE SHIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2009, 02:39 PM~13667169
> *THEM FIRESTONES THE SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

380's all day


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 23 2009, 11:31 AM~13667091
> *IVE ALWAYS LIKED THE WAY THESE LOOKED!!
> 
> BAD PIC THOUGH
> ...


Nice 3 homie!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

STOP THE BULL SHITTING AND GET

5.20z.... :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2009, 07:57 AM~13640875
> *Blurry picture.  No brand. :dunno:
> *



hankook


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 25 2009, 04:59 AM~13682517
> *STOP THE BULL SHITTING AND GET
> 
> 5.20z.... :angry:
> ...



:roflmao: scary on a fullsize but :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 24 2009, 04:06 PM~13680831
> *Nice 3 homie!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 23 2008, 05:21 PM~10935028
> *Not the best looking but i've never had any problems with these.
> 
> Cornell all season 155/80 13.  $19.99 each at Pep Boys
> ...


pep boys want $30 a tire now :angry:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Gonna get a set of these hankooks next.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2009, 02:45 PM~13780318
> *Gonna get a set of these hankooks next.
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my Hankooks today :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13799306
> *Just got my Hankooks today :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


FUKN NICE!!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i'm still diggin my Kingstars, the tread pattern looks just like the hankooks. but i do gotta say i love them fr-380's.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13799306
> *Just got my Hankooks today :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i got them same knocks on my D's


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+May 6 2009, 12:58 AM~13799340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like them, but to tell you the truth I use to hate the straight bar KOs before I got them.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 5 2009, 11:26 PM~13799545
> *Thanks
> I really like them, but to tell you the truth I use to hate the straight bar KOs before I got them.
> *


   let me know if you ever wanna sell them, i can always use extras. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Hankook good daily


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2009, 12:45 PM~13780318
> *Gonna get a set of these hankooks next.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hankooks the best


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13682517
> *STOP THE BULL SHITTING AND GET
> 
> 5.20z.... :angry:
> ...


x520


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 23 2009, 08:39 AM~13664415
> *GOING TO ROLL A SET OF FIRESTONE'S ON MY ROADSTER'S ALSO..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man I would love to own a set of cherry condition "Roadstars".


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mischief64_@Apr 16 2009, 06:30 PM~13597299
> *trendsetters :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy. :yes: 

That's what I'm talking about. 

My Coopers....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Pep Boys Cornells look good on Danas











and can also look good on 'Stars :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Used to run Remingtons.











Running Hankooks now.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cornell's all day long. cheap too. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I wouldn't say the best but Cornells have never let me down and they stay cheap  

Fresh cornells on my girls ride


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

i would have to say BFG'S revolutions.... look the best man they are flat clear cross and have a nice lil roll at the edge and they are only 27.00 a tire at sears. at least they were i am gonna go get a new set here soon.


----------



## elementr1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got a set of hankooks... I think they ride better than my 380's :nicoderm:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FIRESTONE FR 380'S ALL DAY!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Jun 6 2009, 01:49 AM~14109792
> *Just got a set of hankooks...  I think they ride better than my 380's :nicoderm:
> *


I'm liking my kook's more and more


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 17 2008, 11:53 AM~11112286
> *i just got quoted $37 ea. for the FR380's (155/80/13) in the Detroit area.....what is everyone else payin??
> *


Pm me I get discounts!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2009, 01:45 PM~13780318
> *Gonna get a set of these hankooks next.
> 
> 
> ...


Discount tires has them for $29.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

on the Firestone FR380's how wide is the ww????


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

Who carries these in stock? Walmrt,hibbon,sears,pepboys???



> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Apr 20 2009, 10:12 PM~13637650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

And who carries these too in stock? what is the brand make??



> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jun 24 2008, 09:24 AM~10939293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

And who carries these too in stock? what is the brand make??



> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jun 24 2008, 09:24 AM~10939293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

155/80/13 champion


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

never had a problem with hancock!!




> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 24 2008, 04:12 AM~10938622
> *The Hercs were pretty nice.  I'm getting some Firestones this week so I'll post some pics.
> *



DONT DO IT.. dont u remember they xplode jejeje...expedition owners found out the hard way


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

ALL THOSE EXPEDITION OWNERS DIDNT KEEP THEIR TIRE PRESSURE PROPERLY INFLATED!!!!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I like this topic.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 08:46 PM~10952470
> *fr380s all the way.
> *


X1000 :biggrin: THEY LOOK BAD AZZ ..... A REAL RIDAZ TIRE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 15 2009, 10:09 AM~15364946
> *never had a problem with hancock!!
> DONT DO IT.. dont u remember they xplode jejeje...expedition owners found out the hard way
> *


it was the explorer not expedition


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M LOOKING FOR (1) BF GOODRICH REVELATION TIRE, NO ONE CARRIES THEM OUT HERE, ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA ONE?


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:yes: Yep FR380's


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

REMINGTONS :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1620723807.html

* >>>>$65all4<<<<13" Tires 4_Sale or Trade 155/80/13 Good tred left id say 70% *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

damn are 13 tires really that cheap??? whats the most popular size for 13's?? i might end up trading my 14's for 13's...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

i like the hankooks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 6 2009, 01:14 PM~14996564
> *Discount tires has them for $29.
> *


x2 i just need another 20 bucks and i can my other one


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 02:20 PM~16743041
> *x2 i just need another 20 bucks and i can my other one
> *


Good lord, you have to save up to buy a set of 155's? Stop smokin so much refer. I paid $145.01 after tax at discount for a set of Hankooks this week.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

cooper trendsetters are solid tires


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 27 2010, 09:58 PM~16744794
> *cooper trendsetters are solid tires
> *


Right on those are what my daytons ride on now seeing how bfg quit selling the revalation. Damn nice tires.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 27 2010, 11:30 AM~16741829
> *I'M LOOKING FOR (1) BF GOODRICH REVELATION TIRE, NO ONE CARRIES THEM OUT HERE, ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA ONE?
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ask discount tires if they could order you one?


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

380 TTT


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 09:46 PM~10952470
> *fr380s all the way.
> *


 :thumbsup: Hell yea!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:10 PM~16745870
> *Did you ask discount tires if they could order you one?
> *


NAW MAN, I HAVEN'T TRIED THEM.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 03:04 PM~16742955
> *i like the hankooks
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mischief64_@Apr 16 2009, 03:30 PM~13597299
> *trendsetters :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 27 2010, 10:02 AM~16742560
> *
> REMINGTONS  :thumbsup:
> *



dont really care for the look on a remington, tire looks to square.. 

fr380s for me..


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

those firestone fr380s look waaaayyyy to narrow for me . but hey that's me i guess as long as your rolling that's all that really matters right?


----------



## TURTLENUTTZ (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 28 2010, 03:12 PM~16750785
> *those firestone fr380s look waaaayyyy to narrow for me . but hey that's me i guess as long as your rolling that's all that really matters right?
> *


It's just where your from, out here in the west narrower is better with a skinny whitewall, but I've noticed from pic's of car's in the midwest and the east coast you guy's like a flatter tire almost like a low pro. Like you said it don't matter as long as your rolling, tha's why this thread is good tho cuz you can compare and you might see a tire that you like


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 28 2010, 10:48 AM~16749539
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

D


> _Originally posted by TURTLENUTTZ_@Mar 1 2010, 01:26 AM~16755948
> *It's just where your from, out here in the west narrower is better with a skinny whitewall, but I've noticed from pic's of car's in the midwest and the east coast you guy's like a flatter tire almost like a low pro. Like you said it don't matter as long as your rolling, tha's why this thread is good tho cuz you can compare and you might see a tire that you like
> *


Yeah your right bro the reason i figure it's like that is cause out here we have to travel hours to go to a shoq rather down block. Thats at least why i see it that way. I used to roll. 5.20' s on my old 75 rag but that shit made mw nervous.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+May 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13987588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* I just got a set of the Cornells also even tho the price was nice I was not brave enuff to let Pepboys install them cuz they didnt have that air blaster thing in there shop & when I asked them about it they acted like they had no idea what I was talken about, so I went to the Mom&Pops tire shop to do the mount & balance  *


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 2 2010, 06:47 AM~16769868
> * I just got a set of the Cornells also even tho the price was nice I was not brave enuff to let Pepboys install them cuz they didnt have that air blaster thing in there shop & when I asked them about it they acted like they had no idea what I was talken about, so I went to the Mom&Pops tire shop to do the mount & balance
> *


Surprise pepboys would even mount them. Cornells are not that much cheaper than other 155's.

Here's some comments I found on them.


> *If I remember right, Pep Boys sells a Cornell tire. Seems like it's a cheaper tire. My dad delivered to Pep Boys stores twice a week. He said the Cornell's didn't even roll off the trailer straight, were a lot lighter than the Futura brand of the same size. *





> *That is/was PepBoy's super cheap tire they sold. Those are the ones that they'd sell for about $15 a tire back when I worked at PepBoys back in the summer of 96. We called them Cornell Super CATs...I'm sure I don't need to explain what that stood for. They had a VERY thin sidewall (which did make them very easy to install) that would just flop around when not installed on a wheel. Almost looked like a baloon when installed...and to think people would buy these things to install on trucks and conversion vans!! If they're still available, I'd never put a set on any vehicle I, or a friend or loved one, drove. *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 08:27 AM~16770436
> *Surprise pepboys would even mount them. Cornells are not that much cheaper than other 155's.
> 
> Here's some comments I found on them.
> *


I needed new tires ASAP so I could take my car to the shop, Pepboys is not to far from my crib & they keep them in stock that has a lot to do wit it. Also aint like they went on D's or Z's just a set of old Chinas so as long as they hold air & last a summer Im Happy, Ill get better tires when I got better rims to mount them on


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 2 2010, 06:47 AM~16769868
> * I just got a set of the Cornells also even tho the price was nice I was not brave enuff to let Pepboys install them cuz they didnt have that air blaster thing in there shop & when I asked them about it they acted like they had no idea what I was talken about, so I went to the Mom&Pops tire shop to do the mount & balance
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 23 2008, 05:21 PM~10935028
> *Not the best looking but i've never had any problems with these.
> 
> Cornell all season 155/80 13.  $19.99 each at Pep Boys
> ...


how long ago i just looked at there web and it said $34.99


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2008, 07:11 AM~10954928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
HELL YEA HANKOOKS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 2 2010, 08:47 AM~16769868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that air canister thing? Can something go seriously wrong or is that a very controlled procedure? Sorry for the questions but ive never seen a tire mounted on a 13 before. 

Cool vid regardless :cheesy:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 2 2008, 06:00 PM~11000853
> *gotta go with them champion lemans
> 
> 
> ...


x2 fellow nw rider, these were the best looking tires ive had.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Sep 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18499039
> *Whats that air canister thing? Can something go seriously wrong or is that a very controlled procedure? Sorry for the questions but ive never seen a tire mounted on a 13 before.
> 
> Cool vid regardless  :cheesy:
> *


I think its called a Cheeta & I guess you can call it a "controlled procedure" they got all 4 tires on with no problems


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

the firestone is the 380 appears the skinniest to me..Not the cheepest by anymeans but I dont go for the cheepest.

Yes the cannister is a cheetah/bead locker


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Hankooks,Coopers,FR380's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Sep 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18499039
> *Whats that air canister thing? Can something go seriously wrong or is that a very controlled procedure? Sorry for the questions but ive never seen a tire mounted on a 13 before.
> 
> Cool vid regardless  :cheesy:
> *


its probably not the safest thing. but mounting and rolling these tires on x7 on cadillac is probably voiding all kinds of warranties anyways. theres a reason why firestrone, pepboys, sears, and other places wont mount these tires. cuz they dont want to get sued. mom and pop shop, rather make that quick 50 bucks.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Sep 6 2010, 10:35 PM~18499039
> *Whats that air canister thing? Can something go seriously wrong or is that a very controlled procedure? Sorry for the questions but ive never seen a tire mounted on a 13 before.
> 
> Cool vid regardless  :cheesy:
> *


That's called a beadseater. It's really a thing to mount those 18 wheeler tires and when they mount those they usually have a cage around the wheel/tire to prevent it from jumping at you. But really, it's not that dangerous when you have the wheel clamped down.


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

just picked these up 
he use to work for them and had these specially made for him since he said the regular ones dont last long and told them to put 2x more tread


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^^that's badass


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Anything, but those FEO ass milestar tires


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Sep 15 2010, 03:36 PM~18576606
> *just picked these up
> he use to work for them and had these specially made for him since he said the regular ones dont last long and told them to put 2x more tread
> 
> ...


CAN YOU GET ANOTHER SET :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Who sells Hankook in the Riverside,ca area


----------



## 1hard62 (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if sears still sells those guardsman 155's. i used to like those back in the 90's, but havent seen anyone run them in a while.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1hard62_@Oct 28 2010, 01:25 AM~18928508
> *Does anyone know if sears still sells those guardsman 155's. i used to like those back in the 90's, but havent seen anyone run them in a while.
> *


I called on Tuesday, 2 out of the 3 locations here in South Texas have them, I called hoping to find some BFG's, saw another LIL member post that Sears had BFG's 1 1/2 years ago, hessitated to get them now I regret not geting them at that time, and the price was not bad at all .................. :banghead:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Oct 27 2010, 03:17 PM~18924062
> *Who sells Hankook in the Riverside,ca area
> *



from eveything ive heard hankook is no longer doing 13s with ww.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

155/80/13 ww REAL HARD TO GET!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 30 2008, 09:01 AM~10979241
> *Republic Ensign
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

I just got a set real cheap and want to know what they look liked before I get them mounted someone please post pics if no one post pics I will a soon as i get them mounted I'm talking about the Dunlop tires



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 01:35 PM~10964547
> *No one rolls Cooper Trendsetters?
> 
> I heard Dunlop produces a WW 155/80/13? any pics?
> *


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Jan 13 2011, 09:11 PM~19590630
> *I just got a set real cheap and want to know what they look liked before I get them mounted someone please post pics if no one post pics I will a soon as i get them mounted I'm talking about the Dunlop tires
> *


Do I really have the only set of Dunlops or are they just that ugly nobody rolls them :dunno:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Jan 16 2011, 08:30 PM~19615261
> *Do I really have the only set of Dunlops or are they just that ugly nobody rolls them :dunno:
> *


way better than, mud tires milestar


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

175/75-14 remingtons :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 23 2008, 05:21 PM~10935028
> *Not the best looking but i've never had any problems with these.
> 
> Cornell all season 155/80 13.  $19.99 each at Pep Boys
> ...


 :yes: :yes:  :yes:


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

I just looked on sears.com and they have Kumho SOLUS KR21 Tire -P155/80R13 79T WSW in stock for $168 a set picked up anybody got any pics of the kumho ww


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KURSED1_@Jan 17 2011, 10:55 PM~19625884
> *175/75-14 remingtons :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 175/70/14 Remingtons (I have a set in the attic) :0 
But we're talking about 155/80/13


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 18 2011, 09:59 AM~19628678
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THOSE TIRES ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE... THAT POSTING IS FROM 2008. :happysad:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

no pics of a milestar mounted??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 18 2011, 09:59 AM~19628678
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Damn that was an old pic :biggrin: Can't believe those Cornells almost doubled in price and then were discontinued within such a short time.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 18 2011, 09:48 PM~19635268
> *Damn that was an old pic  :biggrin:  Can't believe those Cornells almost doubled in price and then were discontinued within such a short time.
> *


I still have my Cornells my Regal


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Jan 18 2011, 09:16 AM~19629109
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  175/70/14 Remingtons (I have a set in the attic)  :0
> But we're talking about 155/80/13
> *


 :roflmao: MY BAD I POSTED IN THE WRONG TOPIC.....155/80 HANKOOKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...BUT I DO HAVE 2 SETS OF 175/75-14 REMINGTONS


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Jan 17 2011, 04:30 AM~19615261
> *Do I really have the only set of Dunlops or are they just that ugly nobody rolls them :dunno:
> *


Dunlops are nice uffin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Anybody have pics of mastercraft mounted on some spokes


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Firestone for my truck and this one is not in this topic but on my 64 rag rolls on some OG 5.20x14" only and nothing else. </span>


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

MY STASH GOT THESE LAST YEAR WHEN THEY WERE AVAILABLE 155-80'S :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Jan 29 2011, 04:27 PM~19731763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: FR 380'S


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


155/80/13ww Tigar Paw's & Marshal's
$250 PLUS SHIP


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 27 2011, 08:37 PM~19715950
> *Dunlops are nice uffin:
> *


any pics


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Some reason I like the Look of this TOYO..


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what do you guys think of the kumhos?


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

They do look cool


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 17 2011, 11:09 PM~20119117
> *what do you guys think of the kumhos?
> 
> 
> ...


*they look nice !! but are they still in production ??*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MR.*512*

again!!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's some pics of the mile stars mounted w/buffed ww. I'm doing this off my phone so here's the link. Personally there nice but a mud tire(meaty and fat for a 155 in my opinion) will be getting some fr380s soon an will post some pics after I buff em. The pic of my black Monte has cornells, anyone have a set? Got $$$!

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/43811388.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/16022471.jpg/

http://img577.imageshack.us/i/83022463.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/26945519.jpg/


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

nice topic but which tires are still produced is the question


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 20 2011, 05:06 PM~20137044
> *nice topic but which tires are still produced is the question
> *


x2


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Firestone 380s.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Firestone fr380s are discontinued! Call em


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 20 2011, 08:06 PM~20137044
> *nice topic but which tires are still produced is the question
> *


Uniroyal, nankang, and milestars as far as I know.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 20 2011, 07:51 AM~20379969
> *Uniroyal, nankang, and milestars as far as I know.
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone have a champion lemans tire laying around they wanna sell? Pm me


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.*512* said:


> *they look nice !! but are they still in production ??*


yea i just found some today


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

GOOD THREAD!!! What is out there now a days that doesn't take days of searching??? Anybody got pics of Uniroyal Tiger paw's mount on a set of chrome 13's????


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ALL GONE! :tears:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NICE PIC FIRESTONE:biggrin:
ANYONE INTERESTED THE MARSHAL'S ON THE LEFT IN PIC
ARE $89EA SHIPPED PM IF INTERESTED...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> GOOD THREAD!!! What is out there now a days that doesn't take days of searching??? Anybody got pics of Uniroyal Tiger paw's mount on a set of chrome 13's????





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> NICE PIC FIRESTONE:biggrin:
> ANYONE INTERESTED THE MARSHAL'S ON THE LEFT IN PIC
> ARE $89EA SHIPPED PM IF INTERESTED...


----------

